# Nebraska Corn Car



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Living in Nebraska, surrounded by corn fields I could not resist this ugly car that MTH made in their 1 Gauge. It makes me smile.  I have a MTH Big Boy on the way also, after it stops off at Ray's for a few of his upgrades.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Jerry
good to see you posting here, nice car you need to post your findings on your new big boy when you get her.
Dick


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

only one unit for your train ? 
Do they actually roll out with metal wheels ?

nite, 
doug c


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

All MTH cars come with metal wheels. I do have quite a few other 1/32nd cars to pull with the Big Boy, mostly MDC, but some MTH ones also.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I got the car today, still has condensation from the 8 degree temps outside.


----------

